# Dogs or Cats



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 1, 2007)

Which pet do u prefer?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 1, 2007)

cats and cats only 
hates dogs


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 1, 2007)

Kenshin said:
			
		

> Cats  know how to get things done..


Which cats are r u talking about ???


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 1, 2007)

Dogs hv their minds. Dogs are the most faithful, most cute and most intelligent animal IMO.
I had a dog. He was 7 years old. He used to understand each and everything I told him. Each and everytime I came to home even after returning from market, he used to meet me as he was meeting me after lots of years.
We never considered him as a pet, he was like a family member. He used to play with us. He was so intelligent that never did anything wrong with any child in the home.

And last year in November we lost him forever.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 1, 2007)

i'll prefer some more memory and lcd monitor to these two.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 1, 2007)

Cats make people go crazy .. Real crazy.

I like dogs :] Would love something like a hedgehog if I can manage to find one.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 1, 2007)

> Which pet do you prefer most?


komodo dragon


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2007)

Hey.... there is no option to vote for both cats and dogs...


----------



## adithyagenius (Jun 2, 2007)

Dogs are very irritating if they are not your pets. Always barking and wanting to bite passerbies, Barking most of the time disturbing the neighbours and threatening kids in the neighbourhood. But if its your pet, then dog is more friendly and behaves like a pet is supposed to. On the other hand cats are selfish. But you can use a cat for some stuff like getting mice, cockroach and lizards killed. They are the best cockroach eliminators. Another thing about cats is that they are independant. You can go away for 1 month on a tour and still find the cat alive. It goes on hunts at night. Also the cats have more dignity and dont crap everywhere if they can help it. They go to some playground or some muddy place and dig and **** and cover up. Leave behind a **** mine to be stepped on. Thats better than have dog **** around the house. Of course due to variety of breeds one can get a dog which is very well behaved.

Why is there no option for no pets.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 2, 2007)

Dogs and Horses are the most faithful animals in this world. They play with their masters, guard their houses, etc. 

Cats are selfish. Bring a stray cat and give it some milk. It will stay with you forever. My friend brought one cat and after sometime he had 1+5=6 cats! The original cat's children! 

Duh. Cats will stay only if you give them milk else they run away. Dogs don't do like this. They stay with us.

I wanted a dog always but my parents don't allow me to have one.


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 2, 2007)

I love cats... Wish i had a white fluffy Persian Cat...


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 2, 2007)

Where is the NONE option...??? I hate pets..!!


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 2, 2007)

I Love Dog, because i've a pet dog and my dad calls me a second dog 

My mom says, Pets, Kids.... whats the difference?


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 2, 2007)

^^ My mom says monkeys, kids.... whats the difference..??


----------



## ambandla (Jun 2, 2007)

I love Dogs coz they are cuter than cats and atleast they guard the house. What do cats do apart from drinking milk in kitchen?


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 2, 2007)

prasad_den said:
			
		

> ^^ My mom says monkeys, kids.... whats the difference..??



Are u money in ur home?


----------



## ambandla (Jun 2, 2007)

hehe. I understand. But I expect them to do something


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 2, 2007)

doGod

so i like dogs


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 2, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> doGod
> 
> so i like dogs


The inverse of God is Dog i like god so i also like dog!


----------



## cynosure (Jun 3, 2007)

I read this somewhere:
Dogs think that the humans are superior to them(remember odie), Pigs think that humans are like them, and cats think that the humans are inferior(remember garfield)

I like dogs but cats have their class too.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2007)

hate dogs except the young ones. Once my frnd gave a biscuit to a dog and when the next day the dog came to him, he had nothing and that dog bite him, hehe.


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 3, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> hate dogs except the young ones. Once my frnd gave a biscuit to a dog and when the next day the dog came to him, he had nothing and that dog bite him, hehe.


Funny,  this is usually the habit of cats and not dogs.


----------



## xbonez (Jun 5, 2007)

odd sort of a topic. but anyways, defenitely dogs. cats have an air of arrogance around them


----------



## hullap (Jun 22, 2007)

I prefer dogs



			
				The Unknown said:
			
		

> Funny,  this is usually the habit of cats and not dogs.


hahaha


----------



## iamtheone (Jun 27, 2007)

i wud lyk to have both cat and dog.a snow white persian cat for indoors and a golden labra for outdoors


----------



## escape7 (Jun 27, 2007)

I have had cats and dogs, i prefer dogs though, its fun to play with them


----------



## mustang (Jul 27, 2007)

I prefer to dog,because it saves our house from the thief,dogs is very lovely pet.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

I hate people smooching their dogs mouth to mouth gee!god save them.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2007)

I wd like a squirrel or a white rat or a hedgehog..


----------



## mak1012 (Jul 28, 2007)

sorry no to pets...


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 28, 2007)

I prefer a dog for their faithfulness & love for master.
Cat comes to you only for food.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

cats are smarter.Do you know what experts are saying about what you thinks to be when dog is "loving" you.read below:


> Dogs are highly social animals. This can account for their trainability, playfulness, and ability to fit into human households and social situations. This similarity has earned dogs a unique position in the realm of interspecies relationships.
> 
> The loyalty and devotion that dogs demonstrate as part of their natural instincts as pack animals closely mimics the human idea of love and friendship, leading many dog owners to view their pets as full-fledged family members.* Conversely, dogs seem to view their human companions as members of their pack, and make few, if any, distinctions between their owners and fellow dogs*.


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dog#Intelligence
the dashed lines are very good info for proud dog owners


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ eggxactly


----------

